# Solved: Maplestory Shortcut Stops Working, Windows Installer Acting Up



## abbyroad98 (Jan 2, 2009)

First off, I have a Windows XP.Here's all the computer info ( I don't know how much of it is useful so I posted most of it.) The question follows after.. 

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/2/2009, 14:24:05
Machine name: GREENRMCOMP
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
System Model: Dimension 2350
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz
Memory: 254MB RAM
Page File: 469MB used, 155MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82845G Graphics Controller
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&SUBSYS_01471028&REV_03
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.4342 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 10/19/2005 07:59:12, 38016 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 10/19/2005 07:59:12, 807998 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6622-11CF-6E63-4D21A2C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2562
SubSys ID: 0x01471028
Revision ID: 0x0003
Revision ID: 0x0003
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 13:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 12:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 18:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/13/2008 12:39:47, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/13/2008 13:18:00, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 12:39:47, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/13/2008 18:13:20, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/13/2008 12:39:47, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Standard Modem
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Conexant HSF V92 56K Data Fax PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM4
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM5
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------
Gunship! (DX7) - Registry: OK, ExeFile: gunship.exe (<File Missing>)

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 16.8 GB
Total Space: 57.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD600BB-75CAA0

Drive: D:
Model: _NEC DVD+RW ND-1100A
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 12:40:46, 62976 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------

~~~~~~~~(cut out a lot of stuff here)

Audio Capture Sources:
Logitech Microphone (Pro 3000),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech Microphone (Pro 3000),0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,msdvbnp.ax,

Video Capture Sources:
Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000,0x00200000,0,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,1,0,psisrndr.ax,6.05.2600.5512
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD7),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,6.00.0000.2812
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,9,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Logitech Microphone (Pro 3000),0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

~~~~

My problem is with the game Maple Story. I've had it on my computer for over a year or more.The problem is that when I was playing Maple Story today, the game suddenly closed. I clicked on the shortcut after it closed and a window "MapleStory" came up. It then said "Please wait while Windows configures MapleStory." Then it says, " The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package "MapleStory.msi" in the box below.

Then it says Use source: With a box.
The box has this in it: 'C:\DOCUME~1\S4\LOCALS~1\Temp\{7DCAAC54-A56A-46C7-B275-91A1215141D4}\'

I tried to re-boot, and then went through all the steps above again. 
I clicked OK to try again and it says " The path '(the long file name up there)' cannot be found. Verify that you have access to this location and try again, or try to find the installation package "MapleStory.msi" in a folder from which you can install the product MapleStory."

If I tried clicking ok several, four or five times, it would eventually stop bringing that message above up and instead say:

"Error 1706. No valid source could be found for product MapleStory. The Windows Installer cannot continue."

After I click OK on that, it says

"Please wait while Windows configures MapleStory."
Then a bar loads in just a couple seconds.

This then pops up:

A window with the header being "Problem with Shortcut."
It says " Fatal error during installation."

I've tried all of this several times and it does the same thing.

I figured I would try to the other option, and I looked for MapleStory using Search on the computer. The only thing I found related to it was 'MapleStory', in the My Documents folder. (3kb). It's a shortcut.

I clicked on this which opened a window to My Documents. If I right click MapleStory and select Properties it says the shortcut 'starts' here: "C:\Program Files\NEXON\MapleStory\" However, when I do the same with the shortcut on my desktop, it says the shortcut starts here:"C:\Nexon\MapleStory\" I don't think that's very useful but it might help lol.

If I just double-click MapleStory a small pop up appears that has the header "Problem with Shortcut." It has a circle w/ an X next to this message: "The parameter is incorrect."

I read somewhere that I had to remake the shortcut but I'm not sure how to do that. I tried copying the shortcut, but it makes the same error message.

Basically I can't use the game, and I'm worried that it's a problem with the computer, and not MapleStory. 

By the way, this problem has happened before on the old computer we had, and it went away after a while. But this newer computer has been around for several years. Does this mean my computer is crashing? 

Any help or suggestions you can give would be appreciated!!! Thank you so much!!! 

Edit: If you see that I'm not online, rest assured that I'm stuck at home today so I'll be checking this often!


----------



## abbyroad98 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok guys, nevermind. I've resolved the problem!!  Everything is good as new. Feel free to lock/delete this thread as it's useless now. ^_^

Edit: Here's how if you were curious...
I deleted all the random shortcuts for Maple, went to Programs under My Computer and created a new shortcut from that shortcut! How could I have not seen that?? Lol

Here's where I got my answer:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...zBQNh9sUaoHJLa7qg--&paid=add_comment#openions


----------

